# Playing blueray/HD on PC?



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi, i don't know if i can play blueray/HD-DVDs on my PC, and so i thought i might test one on it. I wondered if trying this would be harmful to my pc in any way though? I vagualy remember hearing that it would but i can't remember how.
Oh, and is Blue ray better than HD-DVD?

My PC has:
CPU: Intel core 2 duo e6300 @ 2.4GHz stock speed.
Motherboard: P5N32-E SLI PLUS.
Graphics card: Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT
Sound card: Auzentech Prelude.
Ram: Corsair TwinX DDR2 XMS2 Dominator, PC2-8500 (1066MHz).
CD/DVD drives: LG GGC-H20L Super Multi Blue Blu-ray Disc and HD DVD-Rom; LG-GH22NS30 22x Super multi.
Operating System: Windows XP Home SP3 including all updates.


Thanks.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Do i need an HDTV ready or blue ray ready computer monitor? or will it play on any TFT monitor?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you have a Blu-Ray drive then you should have no problem. Blu-Ray didn't really have any advantage over HD-DVD other than format acceptance. It won't hurt your PC to play one.


----------



## tj1910612 (Mar 5, 2010)

It'll play on any monitor - obviously though if you're only running on 1024x768, 1280x1024 (examples) resolution you won't see full 1080p HD. It'll still look much better than normal DVDs.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool!
I have Samsung SyncMaster 204B - LCD display - TFT - 20.1" - 1600 x 1200. One with this res seems pretty rare nowadays, but it is the best res for me.

I was sure i heard from somewhere it will damage my monitor if it's not an HD/blueray monitor. So iv been playing normal dvds for years when i could have had HD/blueray lol!

tyvm guys


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Whoever said it'll hurt is is very misinformed. All it does is display what data it's given. If I can't display it then it simply won't.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nothing happens when i put a blueray disc in the drive. When i go into my computer and double click the drive, i get a message saying: Windows cannot read from this disk. The disk might be corrupted, or it could be using a format that is not compatible with windows.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Meh, i guess i bought a drive that doesnt work, guess ill just send the blu-ray disc back and rent normal ones again.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, i had to download udf 2.5 driver to get it to read disc 
Now don't rly know how to play the film though as media player won't work..
Is there any free software? or do i need to buy powerDVD?

*i tried corel windvd 2010 pro free trial but it said media not supported when i tryed to play the dvd.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You may want to try Quicktime Alternative. It's available at www.codecguide.com. It is also called Media Player Classic.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for suggestion. It doesn't play it, i do autoplay and choose MPC, and it loads the player but all the buttons are greyed out and nothing happens.


----------

